# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  FROGGIE WISH LIST!!! =o) what is yours?

## pinkfeet

Tree frogs
* Cinnamon tree frog (could come true very soon =o)
*Chachi tree frog
*Barbours forest tree frog (leptopelid barbouri)
*super tiger legged monkey tree frog
*Blue-eyed bush frog _(Philautus neelanethrus)
_*Blue-sided tree frog _(Agalychnis annae)
_*Chantaburi warted treefrog _(Theloderma stellatum)
_*Cordillera central treefrog _(Hyloscirtus larinopygion)_*Giant glass frog _(Centrolene antioquiense)
_*Jade tree frog _(Rhacophorus dulitensis)_
***Linda's treefrog _(Hyloscirtus lindae)__ (i would kill to even see this frog in person)
_*Reinwardts flying frog _(Rhacophorus reinwardtii)
*Sao Tome giant treefrog (Hyperolius thomensis)
*Tiger's treefrog (Hyloscirtus tigrinus) t__he most amazing frog i have ever seen. my dream frog..__
_Darts
**Pichincha poison frog (Oophaga sylvatica )***Blessed poison frog (Ranitomeya benedicta)
*Golden poison frog (Phyllobates terribilis)*
*Granular poison frog (Oophaga granulifera)
*Marañón poison frog (Excidobates mysteriosus)***Strawberry poison frog (Oophaga pumilio)**Zimmermanns poison frog (Ranitomeya variabilis)**Phyllobates terribilis (MINT Morph)*i know i know crazy list. if i could id have a frog house full of tanks, plants, & frogs lol but then again i could look thru the ARKive.org site all day =o)

----------



----------


## Lynn

My goodness --- that's a *BIG* list.   

Mine are- Phyllobates terribilis (MINT Morph)
                     - Mantella baroni  or Blue-legged mantella  or Black-eared mantella,  Baron's Mantella (they are all so pretty) 

Here is a nice way to mantella morphs: Mantella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...9QEwAA&dur=471

----------


## ejh805

My "wish list" isn't too huge. 
I don't have a ton of room for very large enclosures lol.

I want Amazon Milk frogs
         Tomato frogs
         Asian Spiny Toad

I'm gonna try to talk the boyfriend into letting me get some amazons with my tax refund.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

There are definitely too many to list. Mainly from the genus Ceratophrys, but I love all types of frogs. I do want to eventually have a pair of each type of Ceratophrys.

I would also have to add that my "wish list" includes a very LARGE frog room to fit them all in!

----------


## Will

Hmm I do not think my list is too big.  Although I think Grif is right on with the LARGE frog room.

Clown Tree Frog
Amazon Milk Frog
Phyllobates terribilis - Orange Morph
Mantella Baroni - after seeing Bills Mantella Build thread 
Dendrobates Leucomelas

----------


## bill

My wish list is easy......1 set of all  11 species of mantellas, clown tree frog, Vietnamese mossy, blue back reed frog and tinc matecho.

----------


## bill

> Hmm I do not think my list is too big.  Although I think Grif is right on with the LARGE frog room.
> 
> Clown Tree Frog
> Amazon Milk Frog
> Phyllobates terribilis - Orange Morph
> Mantella Baroni - after seeing Bills Mantella Build thread 
> Dendrobates Leucomelas


I'm bringing mantellas back!!  Lol

----------


## Will

> I'm bringing mantellas back!! Lol


I have to admit that I did actually laugh out loud when I read that.  It is true my friend, you have peaked my interest and when I showed my wife (not real fond of the growing number of frogs in the house) her response was "Ooooo are those expensive", so one of these could be in the near future.

----------


## Staffaz

_My wish list ;

Red Eyed Tree Frog
Vietnamese Moss Frog
Clicking Froglet_

----------


## bill

> I have to admit that I did actually laugh out loud when I read that.  It is true my friend, you have peaked my interest and when I showed my wife (not real fond of the growing number of frogs in the house) her response was "Ooooo are those expensive", so one of these could be in the near future.


well, let her know that they are not expensive. well, compared to the golden mantella @ $100/per. i paid $30/frog  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

my wish list is :
 1. Green cornuta
2. green cornuta
3. GREEN FREAKING CORNUTA 
and guess what I'm getting her from Mike in 2 months :Frog Smile: 

 and then It goes like that:
- samurai blue pac and apricot or strawberry pac
-RETF
- Rococco toad
- whites TF

 none of that is realistic, i mean the most realistic is blue pac, but my family put breaks for now lol let's see may be they'll change their mind when we go get cornuta


 and of course i need a bigger house with a big reptile/frog room.

----------


## MantisMan

rana pipiens
hyla versicolor
bombina variegata
ceratophrys ornata

----------


## bill

> and of course i need a bigger house with a big reptile/frog room.


don't we all!. and i have a whole basement to use, and i still want more room!!!

----------


## Lija

that is how our basement looked like few months ago, now we have  more lol and bigger tanks and few are waiting to be upgraded, just need to wait for poles to arrive, then we can extend shelves and put more on  :Smile:

----------


## bill

awesome!! if i was organized, mine would look like that. but i also have a bunch of big tanks and most have a bit of water in them, so they each need their own stands. after i finish the builds i have left, i'm going to take pics of it. hopefully by fall....LOL
this is what the back half of my basement looked like last year, before i added larger tanks. what you don't see is the rack of 10 gallon shrimp breeding tanks that were behind me when taking the pics.

----------


## NatureLady

I love threads like this! Everyone's lists are always thought provoking. My goes a little like this...(in no specific order)...

Glass Tree Frog
Giraffe Phase Clown Tree Frog
Rain Frog
Amazon Horned Frog
African Clawed Frog (grow a frog style, like when I was a kid)
Suriname Toad
and all sorts of PDF's

----------


## Lija

Bill who are you keeping in those tanks?

----------


## pinkfeet

Lynn,
Mints are so awesome arnt they! But I swar my dream frog is the tigers tree frog. It does not even look of this world. If it even is real.  :Smile:  I can't wait to get some beautiful mints. I am starting another tank an get it planted  :Smile:  hopefully have them all grown out so when it gets warmer for shipping conditions I can have them super lush. Fingers crossed. Still not having much luck with moss.

----------


## pinkfeet

Emily
Treat urself a little! I hide the receipts from my hubby an just say oooo they never made it to the house lol  :Smile:

----------


## pinkfeet

Bill & tash
Vitnamise mossy frogs are soooo amazing. I hope to get about 3 more  :Smile:  grow them up a little bite more an have a nice long enclosure for them with lots of drift wood an water. Thinking like a swamp look to it.

----------


## pinkfeet

I am soo jello of your frog basements!!! I can't wait to start my frog room. I won't have that much space  :Frown:  but it will at least be something  :Smile:  I get like a study size room. But iv always been good at maximizing my space.  :Smile:  then I'm thinking of getting Eco terra xxl tall tank for our living room an decking it out 100. Not sure what I willbe putting in it. Any thoughts ??

----------

exasperatus2002

----------


## pinkfeet

Amanda!
Nice pick giraffe clown tree frog! I may have to add that to my list lol

----------


## ejh805

> Emily
> Treat urself a little! I hide the receipts from my hubby an just say oooo they never made it to the house lol


Haha I wish it was that easy!
We live in a 2 bedroom apt so I doubt I'd be able to hide them  :Smile: 

We already have a dog, a ball python, a roach colony, breeder mice colony, tarantulas and Keroro.

----------


## Will

> I love threads like this! Everyone's lists are always thought provoking. My goes a little like this...(in no specific order)...
> 
> Glass Tree Frog
> Giraffe Phase Clown Tree Frog
> Rain Frog
> Amazon Horned Frog
> African Clawed Frog (grow a frog style, like when I was a kid)
> Suriname Toad
> and all sorts of PDF's


That you for reminding me Amanda, I knew I would miss one on my list.  I will have to add the Glass Tree Frog to my list as well.

----------


## Eric Walker

> well, let her know that they are not expensive. well, compared to the golden mantella @ $100/per. i paid $30/frog




I think understory  ent.  Has golden mantella for 65 each.

----------


## bill

> Bill who are you keeping in those tanks?


At that time, some had fish. Some had shrimp. The little ebi 8 gallon was my prized sulawesi shrimp tank, until the great pesticide genocide of 2011  :Frown:

----------


## bill

> Bill & tash
> Vitnamise mossy frogs are soooo amazing. I hope to get about 3 more  grow them up a little bite more an have a nice long enclosure for them with lots of drift wood an water. Thinking like a swamp look to it.


I want to do a "swamp of dagobah" theme for mossy's. I may tear down my 75g planted for it in the fall. Unless i come across the right tank for the right price.

----------


## bill

> I think understory  ent.  Has golden mantella for 65 each.


Hmmmm. I may look into them. That may be doable for my 125

----------


## Heather

I would love a great big sun room with a large indoor waterfall, ceramic tile floor in a nice brown and gray swirl pattern. I'd like a tropical fish aquarium and my frog tanks strategically placed as focal points around the room, preferably with vivariums that are set right into the walls in-coves. Perhaps one tropical bird in a fancy bird cage, likely a blue macaw. I'd like a nice tropical style ceiling fan with bamboo and leaf styled fan blades. My couch and love seat would be a nice sage or brown with pillows of brown and green, likely with various barely noticeable leaf prints. I'd like a nice dark sage-green area rug. The coffee table and end tables would be also with ceramic tile tops, similar to the flooring. Of course, a few tropical palm plants or trees in a couple corners of the room. I'd like a natural rock fireplace. And I'd like some metal frog and lizard wall sculptures / decor. 

My frogs...

Would love to have:

-Gastrothecas cornutas  :Smile: 


-Agalychnis callidryas, both greens and albinos (currently have greens  :Smile: )
second photo from google search

-Definitely my Dendrobates tinctorius cobalts (already have  :Smile: )


-Ranitomeya imitators

photo from joshsfrogs

-Dendrobates amazonicus

photo from joshsfrogs

-Dendrobates tinctorius green sipaliwini

Photo from joshsfrogs

- Philautus neelanethrus / Blue eyed bush frog

Photo from google search 

-Hyperolius marmoratus / Painted Reed frog

Photos from google search

-Vietnamese mossy frogs

Photo from google search

- Nyctixalus pictus / Cinnamon tree frog

Photo from google search

-would have loved to have a Bufo periglenes / golden toad, though they are now extinct 

Photos from google search

-Glass frog (blue eyed)
image from google 

-Hyla punctata / Polkadot tree frog

Images from google 

-Phyllonmedusa tomopterna

Google image

I'm sure there's more...though I'll likely only have about 3 tanks/viv's.

----------


## Lisa

Oh my goodness, my hubby is going to kill me.  I'm becoming an addict already and I just started!  I'm going to make my wish list short and sweet, but putting it on paper means im admitting my problem lol.  So good thing this hobby comes with an awesome and vast support group!   

 Dendrobates azureus      Dendrobates leucomelas

 Cobalt tinc     P. hypocondialis  
Cruziohyla Calcarfier or maybe      Agalychnis Moreleti

----------


## Heather

> Oh my goodness, my hubby is going to kill me.  I'm becoming an addict already and I just started!  I'm going to make my wish list short and sweet, but putting it on paper means im admitting my problem lol.  So good thing this hobby comes with an awesome and vast support group!   
> 
>  Dendrobates azureus      Dendrobates leucomelas
> 
>  Cobalt tinc     P. hypocondialis  
> Cruziohyla Calcarfier or maybe      Agalychnis Moreleti


Lol! No worries, we'll all be at AA 'Amphibians Anonymous' with you, ha ha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkfeet

Emily,

Well u can always go to the frog room in your mind  :Smile:  I call it my happy place. Maybe one day it will be real  :Smile: ) fingers crossed.

----------


## pinkfeet

Bill!
That is just what I was thinking! A swamp bog kind of a set up for the mossy frogs. Even though it it not very similar to there natural habitat. You have to admit they would look darn cool with a big hallow stump an lots if hanging vines an almost a marsh look to it a little. An of course you would have to have a fogger to give it that lil something extra touch.  :Smile:  oooow h
Gez! Now my brain is a working an coming up with all kinds of stuff lol. Hehehe

----------


## pinkfeet

Heather... 
I love your deception of your frog room  :Smile: ) I can almost picture it in my mind as you explain each aspect in detail.  :Smile: ) if I truely had it my way I would have frogs all over the house lol my hubby already thinks I'm nuts hehe.

----------


## pinkfeet

Lisa, I agree with heather haba we will all be at AA with you.  :Smile:  it's deffinatly a passion border line obsession lol.

----------


## bill

> Bill!
> That is just what I was thinking! A swamp bog kind of a set up for the mossy frogs. Even though it it not very similar to there natural habitat. You have to admit they would look darn cool with a big hallow stump an lots if hanging vines an almost a marsh look to it a little. An of course you would have to have a fogger to give it that lil something extra touch.  oooow h
> Gez! Now my brain is a working an coming up with all kinds of stuff lol. Hehehe


i know, right? It would be awesome!  I even plan to add a scale crashed x-wing fighter. Maybe yoda's hut could be a hide? I always wanted to do a true theme build. This may be my chance  :Smile:

----------


## exasperatus2002

Do you realize what you started with this thread?? lol. I left all but 1 dart frog out as theres so many darts that would make a man drool..

Phyllomedusa bicolor-  had one once in the 90's that dies 48 hrs after import. Really want some captive bred to keep.
Agalychnis calcarifer
Hyloscirtus tigrinus
Anotheca spinosa
Hyla picturata
Leptopelid barbouri
Pseudophryne corroboree
Boophis luciae
Boophis ulftunni
Duellmanohylla soralia
Aplastodiscus cavicola
Cochranella balianota
Atelopus sp. (which one? All of them.Theyre all cool)
Mantella expectata- Had a few of these. Pretty mantellas.
Mantella cowanii
Mantella aurantiaca
Mantella baroni
Mantella madagascariensis
Excidobates mysteriosus- I know this one is endangered but who wouldnt want to help breed them to save the species??
Nyctixalus margaritifer
Nyctixalus spinosus
Raorchestes manohari
Aplastodiscus weygoldti

----------


## ejh805

> Emily,
> 
> Well u can always go to the frog room in your mind  I call it my happy place. Maybe one day it will be real ) fingers crossed.


That day is coming once tax returns roll around!  :Big Grin: 
Woo!!

I asked his opinion and got an "It's your money, baby." haha. That's what he says to anything I ask his opinion on getting, so I'm not sure what I was worried about xP

----------


## Raya

I would like some more mossies. My _T.Gordoni_ really got me wanting more!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Theloderma licin_ or _ryabovi_ would be awesome. But if I'm gonna be a little more realistic I'd really like to get a _corticale_ and/or _asperum_.

----------


## pinkfeet

BILL!!!

omg you have to do that now!! i would love to see that! it would b a amazing tank. you could show it off here and at comic -con =o) lol, DO IT DO IT!!!!

----------


## pinkfeet

2002,


LOVE your list! hehee i knew what my thread would start! but you have to admit its fun to share and imagine having a more then sick frog room with wall to wall amazing frogs! like you said enough to make you salivate lol.

----------


## pinkfeet

EMILY,

theres your green light! lol my hubby is like that too. as lon as i take care of all his business (meaning his company and bills, ect..) he does not mind my weird obsessions lol. you have to treat yourself at least 3 times a year! at least lol.

----------


## pinkfeet

Raja,

i love your little guy.. i may need to look into getting some like him myself, he is just stunning. now if i could find them in the states. will see.... but more mosses is  a must. there are just too amazing. and man to they ever eat and grow fast.

----------


## bill

> I would like some more mossies. My _T.Gordoni_ really got me wanting more! 
> 
> _Theloderma licin_ or _ryabovi_ would be awesome. But if I'm gonna be a little more realistic I'd really like to get a _corticale_ and/or _asperum_.


They are cool. I really like the T. Asperum that Eric breeds. They are sweet!!

----------


## bill

> BILL!!!
> 
> omg you have to do that now!! i would love to see that! it would b a amazing tank. you could show it off here and at comic -con =o) lol, DO IT DO IT!!!!


I think it will eventually be a reality. I need to keep my 75 up until summer at least. I'm growing out plants to send to a buddyof mine in alask when the weather breaks. Then i think i will start it. Guess i gotta watch return of the jedi about 40 times between now and then....lol

----------


## pinkfeet

lol you might have to bill. get some true inspiration =O)

----------


## herpseeker

1. ornate pacman
2.strawberry albino pacman
3. samurai blue pacman
4. African dwarf frogs ( i know everyone tells me they are kind of plain but i think they are cool)
4.brown or chocolate pacman 
5.green pacman
6. blue azureus dart 
7.bumble bee dart
8. super blue dart
9.green tree frogs ( i know they are plain but i took care of my science teachers green tree frogs when i was in high school and just fell in love with them)

That is my list so far, but there are more out there that i just think are beautiful and cool.

----------


## pinkfeet

Bill who breeds the
T. Asperum?
does he ship? i could be very interested in getting some from him once i complete another set up. =o)

----------


## bill

http://www.frogforum.net/wanted/2080...tml#post158913

Here ya go Ashley

----------


## pinkfeet

thank you bill =o)

----------


## Heather

> I am soo jello of your frog basements!!! I can't wait to start my frog room. I won't have that much space  but it will at least be something  I get like a study size room. But iv always been good at maximizing my space.  then I'm thinking of getting Eco terra xxl tall tank for our living room an decking it out 100. Not sure what I willbe putting in it. Any thoughts ??


^ It's a really nice tank....I've been eyeing one up for months  :Smile: . Tree frogs would love it  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

> Heather... 
> I love your deception of your frog room ) I can almost picture it in my mind as you explain each aspect in detail. ) if I truely had it my way I would have frogs all over the house lol my hubby already thinks I'm nuts hehe.


Thanks!  :Smile:  

Lol! I hear ya! Mine does too. The other day he said to me...why ever made you want all of these frogs? Honestly, I just think they're so cute and unique. And the vivariums are really beautiful. Add the sound of a waterfall and crickets chirping...how much more relaxing does it get?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

> i know, right? It would be awesome!  I even plan to add a scale crashed x-wing fighter. Maybe yoda's hut could be a hide? I always wanted to do a true theme build. This may be my chance


Lol! Now this I've got to see!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkfeet

heather, i have so had my eye on that tank for a while... pricing them out. a local pet club by my house has one for 200. i might just be spending some return $ on that =o) man does my mind go to work when i think of setting that up. so much space to truely make it a wrk of art. then i want to get the really long one an do a crazy dart build =o) so hopefullly all in good time. lol ya my hubby thinks its kind of neat but he does think im a lil obsessed. i just tell him we all have our lil qweerks  lol.

----------


## Heather

Haha! Me too! I also want the exo terra 40 gallon for my darts  :Wink: . I'm currently making the 18x18x24 for them, but I think they'd love that one even more. Of course, I'm thinking about making them both  :Big Grin: . But the 36x18x36 is next on the list. I have a new unused 40 gallon breeder, but I'd rather have one with the front doors. Easier for chores and access. 

I'll make posts as I go, of course. 

So...any ideas of what you'll put in the tall one yet? Mossies?

----------


## Heather

Oh yeah...$200 is an excellent price for the tall exo terra. Brand new out of the exo terra shop they cost approx $300.

This is the one?
http://www.exo-terra.com/download/hi..._Terrarium.jpg

----------


## bill

> Haha! Me too! I also want the exo terra 40 gallon for my darts . I'm currently making the 18x18x24 for them, but I think they'd love that one even more. Of course, I'm thinking about making them both . But the 36x18x36 is next on the list. I have a new unused 40 gallon breeder, but I'd rather have one with the front doors. Easier for chores and access. 
> 
> I'll make posts as I go, of course. 
> 
> So...any ideas of what you'll put in the tall one yet? Mossies?


i almost bought this tank after the new year, petsmart had them on sale for $146, but i had just bought that drilled 40B, so i decided against it. epic fail!!LOL

----------


## bill

> Lol! Now this I've got to see!!!!


in the fall darlin, in the fall.  :Smile:  plans are already being made. LOL

----------


## bill

awww man, it's been done already!!
Amazon.com: Star Wars Science - Dagobah Frog Habitat: Toys & Games

----------


## Heather

> i almost bought this tank after the new year, petsmart had them on sale for $146, but i had just bought that drilled 40B, so i decided against it. epic fail!!LOL


Holy cow! That's a great deal! Bummer!

----------


## Heather

> awww man, it's been done already!!
> Amazon.com: Star Wars Science - Dagobah Frog Habitat: Toys &amp; Games


No way! Lol! But, you know you could do way better. How about avatar? With glow in the dark plants and such?

----------


## Caspian

Frog wish list, hm? Well... here's mine:

- Blue Pacman frog

- 2 Firebelly Toads

- Northern Leopard frog

- American Bullfrog

Oh, wait, I've already got the two of the last one!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkfeet

Heather, ya iv got a 18x18x24 growing out for the darts. And iv hot a 18x18x18 I hope to start soon an 2 12x12x18s I hope to start as well. But that tank truely is sooo awesome an I have a few breeder tanks lying around but the front opening doors are such a plus especially when I'm going to put them all on racks in my frog room but I hope to have the exo terra xxl as a focal point in my living room. I'm not really sure what to put in it. A bit undecided. I'm torn between a nice group of clown tree frogs, super tiger legs, or ye sided tree frogs. If I could ever find them again. I saw a breeder post them once on here but I was not set up at the time to make that purchase. So hopefully he will have another batch maybe cone spring an I can fingers crossed have the tank un the works an purchase like 5 or so off of him. Hopefully.


Bill! What! That is a amazing price! I would of bought 2 at that price holy cow! When did u see them at that price! ? My local pet smart or Petco never have them in stock that big. Bummer about the build already being done befor but I love heathers idea of avatar! I think u might have to give that a shot! I bet it would come out wicked sweet.  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Awesome!  :Smile:

----------

